# Soil temps 3-24-13 vs 12



## mgbranch1000 (Feb 23, 2013)

Last year at this time 4" soil temp was 58 degrees. Right now it's only 34 degrees. I think we have a while to wait. 
- Quad Cities


----------



## pearhead (Mar 12, 2013)

Quite a while for sure


----------

